# CAP Powerful, Tart and Tangy



## Andre (30/10/18)

New CAP concentrates to look out for:

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Adephi (30/10/18)

That Tangy Orange looks interesting. Wonder if it will match up with INW Shisha Orange.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vaporator00 (30/10/18)

I'm definitely getting the sour and orange, hope they're the answer to my orange prayers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/10/18)

Have you tried these yet @RichJB @Dietz ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (30/10/18)

Not yet. Bull City has them but I think it'll be a couple of weeks before local vendors get them in.

It's interesting that Cap is now seemingly on a new flavour binge, with some being SilverLine and others regular. I'm not sure what criteria Cap are applying to decide which flavour goes in which line.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (31/10/18)

Oh please can we have a Cherry flavour that actually tastes like Cherry eventually. MB Red Cherry is not bad, the best of the lot I've tried, but still not 100% what I am looking for and would so love to get a decent Cherry flavour. And I hope the Sour is one of those, like the sweets, which once you vape on it you feel this zing in the side of your cheeks. Now to wait for Blckvapour ( @Richio ) to get these in as I know they're usually the first with new flavours but maybe @Flavour world Sa or @Vape Hyper or such might jump the gun. Whoever is first, please let us know

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (31/10/18)

ivc_mixer said:


> Oh please can we have a Cherry flavour that actually tastes like Cherry eventually. MB Red Cherry is not bad, the best of the lot I've tried, but still not 100% what I am looking for and would so love to get a decent Cherry flavour. And I hope the Sour is one of those, like the sweets, which once you vape on it you feel this zing in the side of your cheeks. Now to wait for Blckvapour ( @Richio ) to get these in as I know they're usually the first with new flavours but maybe @Flavour world Sa or @Vape Hyper or such might jump the gun. Whoever is first, please let us know


TFA Cherry Extract seems to be in fashion nowadays. Some notes and a recipe here. I wonder if TFA Cherry Extract with TFA Cherry Blossom will not result in a good cherry flavour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (31/10/18)

Andre said:


> TFA Cherry Extract seems to be in fashion nowadays



I recall trying that flavour but as mentioned in the Reddit review, it's slightly flat and not always there. Here's a review on the MB Red Cherry which I quite agree with - . To me this is still one of the best cherries out there. As for Cherry Blossom, I must admit this is likely one I have not tried yet so will pick it up soon and maybe a collaboration between that and one or even two others may bring me to something which I can actually vape without gagging.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (31/10/18)

ivc_mixer said:


> I recall trying that flavour but as mentioned in the Reddit review, it's slightly flat and not always there. Here's a review on the MB Red Cherry which I quite agree with - . To me this is still one of the best cherries out there. As for Cherry Blossom, I must admit this is likely one I have not tried yet so will pick it up soon and maybe a collaboration between that and one or even two others may bring me to something which I can actually vape without gagging.



Looking forward to your reports.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (31/10/18)

RichJB said:


> Not yet. Bull City has them but I think it'll be a couple of weeks before local vendors get them in.
> 
> It's interesting that Cap is now seemingly on a new flavour binge, with some being SilverLine and others regular. I'm not sure what criteria Cap are applying to decide which flavour goes in which line.



I think silverline was just put out there to test another pricing model without impacting their current "bread and butter" product line. If I look at the trend on the new recipes being created, VT, FLV, LB even INW - have completely taken over. I'm not sure about the future of VT after the strict Aussie vape regulations...?

CAP I feel has to do better than this to stay in the game....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrick (31/10/18)

Chukin'Vape said:


> I think silverline was just put out there to test another pricing model without impacting their current "bread and butter" product line. If I look at the trend on the new recipes being created, VT, FLV, LB even INW - have completely taken over. I'm not sure about the future of VT after the strict Aussie vape regulations...?
> 
> CAP I feel has to do better than this to stay in the game....



CAP has got a Bread and Butter. Oh wow. Can't wait.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------

